# Sony Bravia KDL-46VL 160 LCD HDTV



## k6bon (Dec 12, 2005)

When I turn the unit on a message appears on the lower right side saying "The time has been lost due to a power outage, please reset the time" There has been no power outage, just turned it on. This message stays on the screen for over a minute. It is very annoying. Why is it doing this?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

K6 - welcome to TSF :wave:



Why :4-dontkno

Could have gone out while you were not there to see it happen. :4-dontkno

Have you reset the time and the message remains?


----------

